# Is apitherapy specifically for chronic pain?



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Is that what it is most widely used for? I've done very little research on it, but that's what it seems like. Is working in the hives and getting stung regularly considered apitherapy, and is it also beneficial?

I'm just curious. It seems so awesome.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is apitherapy specifically for chronic pain? 

Apitherapy is usually defined as using anything from the hive for the sake of your health. This includes, but is not limited to, pollen, propolis, honey and venom. These are taken orally, topically and sometimes as stings. Even venom is used orally and topically.

>Is that what it is most widely used for?

It seems to be a common use. But I have seen much information on using it for healing of various issues. The most useful concept I’ve gotten on using stings, is the concept that it is the blood that heals, and it is the stings that bring the blood there.

> I've done very little research on it, but that's what it seems like. Is working in the hives and getting stung regularly considered apitherapy

I think so.

> and is it also beneficial?

My aches are always better for a few days after getting stung no matter where I get stung—my knees, in particular.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you Michael. I told my friend today that has been dealing with a sore knee to go get it stung and she told me no way! Kinda wish I had something sore to test it out on LOL.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh, and I left out royal jelly in my list...


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bee stings seem to help my nerve pains from back injuries and also seems to help my arthritis. It also gives me euphoria, or general well being feeling. I must be a Crazy Rayzie.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

The doctors use apitherapy when giving allergy shots to desensitize people to bee stings. That's probably the most common use. Do stings help arthritis, mine seems to do better after getting stung. According to what I've read, bee stings raise your natural cortisol ( the active ingredient in cortisone shots) levels. After getting stung over a prolonged period your levels stay up. I can't say how much is from the actual sting and how much is psychosomatic but if it works to alleviate the pain then I say, "bring on the sting." Honey has been used in wound care, that's apitherapy too.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> pollen, propolis, honey and venom...royal jelly...


Beeswax is used for ointments. Also it is used for warmth therapy, by warming it and applying it onto the skin. In a mold a thin sheet of wax is made. It is warmed and applied.

Drone larvae are mashed and used for strengthening weakened people. 

Next to pollen the bee bread (fermented pollen) is a very strong cure for weakened people. Usually it is stirred into honey, which preserves it and makes it easy to eat. The bee bread/honey mixture is a very good treatment.

Hive air is another bee product used in apitherapy. 

To name some more hive products that are used in apitherapy. Usually the hive products get combined when treating, so there are many recipes out there. 

I experienced the hive products as powerful (but not magic of course) medicine with a wide range of applications. If someone's interested he should come to the international apitherapy congress in March in Passau, Germany. There is no other place to learn as much as you can about it.



In German:http://www.apitherapie.de/en/dab-ev/12-apitherapiekongress.html

In English: http://translate.google.de/translat...apie.de/en/dab-ev/12-apitherapiekongress.html


----------

